# Bring new life to pedal blocks and grips



## Waterland (Oct 9, 2012)

Something that works great to really brighten up those old dull black rubber pedal blocks and grips:  black shoe polish.  I just did four extremely dirty and dull pedal blocks and two ball end grips, and they look amazing.  First I cleaned the blocks and grips with degreaser, then followed up with the shoe polish and buffed it to a mirror shine just as if I were doing shoes.  The attached picture shows the polished block and grip on the left, and the unpolished on the right.  You can really see a difference.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Oct 9, 2012)

Hey nice tip, lookin good.


----------



## jpromo (Oct 9, 2012)

Looks good! I don't have shoe polish but it did get the wheels turning to shoot them with some tire shine--at least on the pedal blocks. It'd be a superficial shine but it might be nice for a time.


----------



## Waterland (Oct 9, 2012)

I just used regular Kiwi Black Shoe Polish available pretty much anywhere.  Tire shine is a good idea as well, but as you said probably not as long lasting.  I'm sure I will have to repolish occasionally just like shoes, especially on the pedal blocks, but it should last a good while before I notice it start to dull.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 10, 2012)

Kiwi has various waxes in it, which helps give shine to these parts. It will indeed blacken and shine up parts superficially. I've used it and can't complain. Be aware though that if you apply it liberally, the parts can become slippery, which can be a hazard when riding. The same goes for Armorall and similar products. Harder rubbers like ebonite can be treated with various chemical blackeners, such as Pensbury Manor Formula or the like, though it is again a superficial cosmetic treatment.


----------



## Buster1 (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm a big fan of Mother's Back to Black.  It's made for weathered car rubber and trim and sinks in deep.  The old rubber on my car trim looks new without leaving anything that can rub off.  Probably good for keeping black shoe polish off your new white kicks!  

This pedal is pretty bad, but this is after literally 1 minute of work/application of Mo's BTB.


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 11, 2012)

Buster1 said:


> I'm a big fan of Mother's Back to Black.  It's made for weathered car rubber and trip and sinks in deep.  The old rubber on my car trim looks new without leaving anything that can rub off.  Probably good for keeping black shoe polish off your new white kicks!




That's what I use too.  Works great!!!!!


----------



## bike (Oct 11, 2012)

*Havent tried stuff lately*

but armorall was very slippery- how about some of the ones mentioned above?


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 11, 2012)

bike said:


> but armorall was very slippery- how about some of the ones mentioned above?




Mother's Back to Black is not greasy, it really soaks in well.


----------



## Buster1 (Oct 11, 2012)

Mos's BTB is really nice stuff.  May be a little slippery, but not half as bad as armor all.  It has a nice vanilla aroma too!


----------

